# help construction jib crane design for workshop



## montecristo (Mar 22, 2018)

hello I saw on the net that many people have built gib crane hoist or gantry crane for workshop you could also help me to build a similar device thanks
measures height under hook 3 meters width 3 metry capacity 2000kg


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks like a nice design.  I would de-rate that weight capacity based on how skilled a welder you are.  In an industrial setting, at least in the US, cranes have to be load tested to (I think) 3 times thier rated capacity.  If you know how to apply loads and constraints, you can put the design into Fusion 360 and analyze it.  I don't expect they will accept any liability if it fails, though.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 22, 2018)

Most every gantry crane I see LOOKS like it would rack easily from fairly light side loading (parallel with the main beam.)  It must not be true, because there are lots of them out there with similar designs, and most of them have probably been tested by ham-fisted fools, and came back for more.  I understand that they are not usually more than lightly side loaded.  Still, the more they get out of line, the worse the joint loadings get.  It would not be a slow failure...


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 22, 2018)

I think the plan shows webbing's on the outside to handle that side loading to some extent.


----------



## montecristo (Mar 23, 2018)

grazie per i vostri messaggi e i giusti suggerimenti, se volete fare una gru a braccio da aggancio ad una colonna di ferro del mio capanno come consigliereste di farcela, il capannone è fatto di pilastri in acciaio HE alti 120 mm 5 metri grazie scusate se approfittare del tuo tempo prezioso


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 24, 2018)

I can order a beer and ask how much something costs in Italian, that's about my limit.  Nice looking jib crane, though.


----------



## montecristo (Mar 24, 2018)

3 metri di altezza 3 metri di larghezza 1,5 metri di capacità nominale 2 tonnellate su ruote pivottani 7000 € senza trasporto, la gru a braccio da 500 kg il braccio da 3 metri da agganciare al pilastro in cemento armato con staffe rotanti a 180 ° senza montare in acciaio e sollevamento 1500 € senza trasporto ma con certificazioni di sicurezza


----------



## dlane (Mar 24, 2018)

Did your translator quit .?


----------



## Ray C (Mar 24, 2018)

Very nice designs.  
[ Disegni molto belli ] 

Do you have the information about how the load ratings are established?
[ Avete le informazioni su come vengono stabilite le valutazioni del carico? ]

Ray


----------



## montecristo (Mar 24, 2018)

scusami per l'incomprensione; Volevo dire che per la gru a portale da 2 tonnellate, una società ha richiesto 6000 € di spesa più i costi di trasporto, mentre il gru da 500 kg di capacità utile senza pilastro in ferro da attaccare al pilastro dell'edificio in cemento armato, grazie per l'attenzione e il consiglio giusto


----------



## Ray C (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh, I see.  I was wondering if you designed these and if so, how did you calculate the math and geometry to know the load rating?
[ Oh, capisco. Mi stavo chiedendo se avessi progettato questi e, in caso affermativo, come hai calcolato matematica e geometria per conoscere la valutazione del carico? ]

I have knowledge of traditional engineering and was wondering if you did the calculations yourself or, if you used a computer design tool.
[ Ho conoscenza dell'ingegneria tradizionale e mi chiedevo se hai fatto i calcoli da solo o, se hai usato uno strumento di progettazione per computer. ]



Ray


----------



## quickcut (Mar 24, 2018)

Here is a link (I hope ) to a website that sells plans  http://gizmoplans.com/jib-crane-plans-jib-crane-design


----------



## montecristo (Mar 24, 2018)

Titolo: Re: gru carroponti dispositivi di sollevamento   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gio Feb 01, 2018 4:57 pm
gru braccio a bandiera fatta in casa

une potence d atelier


























http://www.metabricoleur.com/t3985p75-une-potence-d-atelier

http://www.metabricoleur.com/t5811-realisation-complete-d-une-grue-d-atelier 


























I have to speak with a turner to make me build the hinges to tie the pillar to the swivel beam, I think I have to insert ball bearings or bushings bushings, what do you advise experts?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 24, 2018)

I made an A frame once and discovered real fast that solid hard rubber tires were a mistake.  Be sure you use steel  or nylon covered steel wheels.  The solid rubber ones would flatten out with a load on it...lol   made it difficult to roll  :-(


----------



## montecristo (Mar 25, 2018)

https://www.netauktion.se/uploads/extrabilder204905_large.jpg


	

		
			
		

		
	
grazie per il prezioso suggerimento se qualche utente amico avesse altri preziosi consigli disegni o foto di dispositivi di sollevamento da cui trarre ispirazione o esempio invitarlo a partecipare alla discussione e inviare messaggi o altro materiale utile grazie ancora per il tuo prezioso tempo e la tua pazienza


----------



## montecristo (Mar 29, 2018)

a locksmith friend of mine has realized this thing you think how to improve it which mistakes to correct in your notice thanks


----------



## chips&more (Mar 29, 2018)

Anybody own/tried one of the Harbor Freight Telescoping Gantry Cranes?


----------

